# Boost gauge GB ~Â£60 each...



## nutts

Seeing as MikeyB is having his chips, I thought I get this up and running!

*5 - 9 gauges ordered: 10% discount (Â£45 each)
10-14 gauges ordered: 15 % discount (Â£42.5 each)
15-19 gauges ordered: 20% discount (Â£40 each)
20-29 gauges ordered: 25% discount (Â£37.5 each)
30+ gauges ordered: 30% discount. (Â£35 each)*

We are looking at these gauges.

http://www.gaugeshop.co.uk/index.php?ma ... 207607623a

and these adapter rings

http://images8.fotki.com/v140/photos/7/ ... 052-th.jpg

4 metres of hard boost tubing will cost an additional Â£2. The stuff in the link below.

http://www.wak-tt.com/ttmodbits/DSCN8238.JPG

You will need to take apart your existing air vent and remove the grille, adding the adapter ring prior to putting it back together.

If we get 10 gauges & adapters the total price per boost gauge will be roughly Â£60, exc tubing. It comes with all T pieces and tubing. You just need to buy a little silicon sealant. The price may come down slightly...

Fitting instructions are here http://public.fotki.com/ttschwing/gadge ... e_adapter/
and some more instructions here

http://www.awe-tuning.com/media/pdf/TT_Vent_Gauge.pdf

*If we manage to get 15 gauges on order, then I believe the total price may get down to approx Â£55* exc tubing.


----------



## nutts

So far we have

nutts - 1 boost gauge + 2 adapter rings + 4m tubing - steel T piece - jubilees
MikeyB - 1 boost gauge + 1 other gauge + 2 adapter rings + 4m tubing
Omen666 - 1 boost gauge + 1 adapter ring
L7 - 1 boost gauge + 1 adapter ring
Loz180 - 1 boost gauge + 1 adapter ring
wallworkf - 1 Stealth Gauge + 1 Adapter + 4m tubing
Gaz79 - 1 Stealth Gauge + 1 Adapter + 4m tubing + steel T piece
Love_iTT - 1 Stealth Boost + 1 Oil temp gauge + 2 Adapter + 4m tubing + steel T piece
Nobber- 1 boost gauge + adapter ring + 4m tubing - steel T piece - jubilees
DrSteve - 1 boost gauge + 2 adapter rings + 4m tubing - steel T piece - jubilees
AndrewS - 1 boost gauge + 1 adapter ring
HemTT - 1 boost gauge + adapter ring + 4m tubing - steel T piece - jubilees
WAZ-TT- 1 boost gauge + adapter ring + 4m tubing - steel T piece - jubilees

Clived - 1 adapter ring
Rhod - 4m tubing.
Wiz - 4m tubing - jubilees


----------



## L7

Do i need one even though my car isn't chipped yet?

I will be getting the one click at some point in the near future though


----------



## nutts

L7 said:


> Do i need one even though my car isn't chipped yet?
> 
> I will be getting the one click at some point in the near future though


You don't *need* one... no *needs* one 

But I realised that it might aid me in understanding what is going on, when I have a problem or it might let me know I have a problem.

When the going rate is ~Â£200 for one and you can end up with one for ~Â£60... :roll:


----------



## L7

go on then put me down for one plus the fitting ring etc 

do i go for bar or psi though :?


----------



## Loz180

I'll have one two please. Do we know which one we are getting? I think its a good idea and will help my car stand apart from the masses. Also good to see where in the rev range I am getting best boost. (yes I know I can feel it with my but-o-meter).

Loz


----------



## nutts

Loz180 said:


> I'll have one two please. Do we know which one we are getting? I think its a good idea and will help my car stand apart from the masses. Also good to see where in the rev range I am getting best boost. (yes I know I can feel it with my but-o-meter).
> 
> Loz


You want 2 boost gauges :roll:

The gauges we are talking about are the ones on the first post :wink:


----------



## L7

nutts youv'egot me down as a maybe, i'll defo' have one i'm not sure whether to go for a psi or bar though :?

oh i see you only get stealth with the bar version 

i'll have one of those then


----------



## tdk

I am definitely interested in one of these, but do you happen to know the air vent is completely blocked by the gauge so that there is no air flow?

Also, if I wanted to remove the boost gauge at a later date I assume that the adaptor ring can be taken out and the vent put back to normal operation with no damage?


----------



## L7

personally i wouldn't worry about the air vent, i never use the centre two as in a car as small as the tt it's too much with them both open.

i will put mine to the left of the steering wheel as it's the outer vents that are most usefull for demisting the windows.


----------



## tdk

L7 said:


> personally i wouldn't worry about the air vent, i never use the centre two as in a car as small as the tt it's too much with them both open.
> 
> i will put mine to the left of the steering wheel as it's the outer vents that are most usefull for demisting the windows.


Well, I was planning on putting it in the side vent nearest the window - thats why I wanted to know if the airflow is blocked.

If nothing else then it is going to be easier to fit the gauge into the side vent as you can easily gain access to the back of it just by removing the dash underneath the steering wheel.


----------



## nutts

The gauge is slightly smaller than the adapter ring. the adapter ring has holes in. It isn't directional, but it will allow some airflow.

Also looking at the instructions, because you don't appear to break anything, I can't see why you wouldn't be able to put it back to normal.


----------



## nutts

Mikey/Loz

Which other gauge do you want ordering?


----------



## clived

I'll have an adapter ring please (just in case  ) - no gauge.


----------



## nutts

nutts said:


> So far we have
> 
> nutts - 1 boost gauge
> MikeyB - 1 boost gauge + 1 other gauge
> Omen666 - 1 boost gauge
> L7 - 1 - boost gauge
> Loz180 - 1 - boost gauge + 1 other gauge
> TDK - 1 boost gauge


Clived - 1 adapter ring :roll:


----------



## ronin

could this be mounted elsewhere ?


----------



## MikeyB

You can mount it where you want. I think if you check on the website you can get brackets etc, or slot it in a holder etc...


----------



## percy

Think ill go for the stealth boost gauge.  put me down for one.
do i need the other bit, if so put me down for that too


----------



## percy

preparing myself to be shot down here but...
when you click on the link for the gauges, isnt the price already Â£49.99?
i know i must be missing something but i wanted to ask


----------



## nutts

The adapter ring costs ~Â£17.5. If we can get 10 interested then the price for each gauge comes down to Â£45 and the adapters down to ~Â£15.

Or there abouts. Is is likely that the price will be les than that and when we get final numbers, I'll enquire and post up a final price. 

In the meantime I'll add you to the list :wink:


----------



## Rhod_TT

Nutts,

After I bought my gauge from the Gaugeshop I found some similar new ones on ebay for lessÂ£ (just with different logos). Maybe worth a look but I don't want to spoil any relationship with the Gaugeshop as they helped me out.

Rhod


----------



## nutts

Checked on eBay this morning and the only Stealth Boost Gauge I could find was a Buy It Now for Â£48 + del.

:?


----------



## AndrewS

when is this group buy closing or are you going to wait until you have the numbers?


----------



## nutts

AndrewS said:


> when is this group buy closing or are you going to wait until you have the numbers?


We need a minimum of 10 gauges, but 15 or 20 would nice :wink: It has only been going since this morning and already we have 8 gauges on the list. We'll keep it going until we hit 10 and then make a judgement about waiting to see if we hit 15...


----------



## Wak

FYI If you gauges dont come with all the bits and you need some pieces www.thinkauto.com can supply quality boost pipe and T-pieces
http://www.wak-tt.com/ttmodbits/ttmodbits.htm


----------



## MikeyB

Cheers Wak! Are you sure you don't want a new gauge??


----------



## Rhod_TT

Given that I fitted a stealth boost guage a few weeks back I know that the hose you get with it is clear and quite soft (especially in the warm engine bay) and was too short for my route into the cabin (I used the small grommet next to the pollen filter then halfway accross the dash to a centre vent). I had to put a 90bend and a windscreen washer hose extension from Halfords (with a set of the smallest jublee clips) on it to make it reach the location I needed. Hence the reason now I'm going to order a long lenght of hose from Waks suggested site that's more ridgid.
Regards

Rhod


----------



## nutts




----------



## nutts

Rhod

When you say you don't have enough tubing... Do you mean the hard boost tubing or the soft tubing?

And how much of each did you require?

Mark


----------



## Rhod_TT

I only got soft clear tubing with the gauge but it was a little short (by about 1m allowing for a bit of slack) so I used some windscreen washer hose as an extension (it looks exactly the same). Now I've got it all in it seems ok but I'd like to be able to put a single length of hard hose through so I'm going to order about 4m (I think I only need 3m but I don't want to find I need to make another extension).

I'll use an offcut of the soft hose between the Tpiece (which you do get with the gauge) and the original connector on the pressure regulator hose and the original hose itself. Tell you what I'll take a picture and post it up here.

Rhod


----------



## nutts

I've asked for a quote from the people on Wak's link, for 40m hard boost tubing (10 x 4m). Let's see what the cost is...


----------



## Rhod_TT

Here's a pic of what I did (it needs turning through 90 clockwise):










The new boost tubing will be attached to the bottom part of the T.


----------



## UK225

:wink:


----------



## nutts

If anyone wants a single piece of boost tubing 4m length, it will only be an additonal Â£2.


----------



## percy

for 2 quid i think ill have it, i know if i dont get it i will defo need it!


----------



## percy

:roll: actually put me down for the stealth oil temp gauge and ring as well, if im gonna take a middle vent i might as well take both of them


----------



## nutts

Just got a better price for the gauges! See post one for details!!


----------



## nutts

We now have 10% off!!!

Let's go for 15% off  only another 6 gauges to go!!


----------



## Wak

Rhod_TT said:


> Here's a pic of what I did (it needs turning through 90 clockwise):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new boost tubing will be attached to the bottom part of the T.


Rhod, Are you getting some bits?

I would change your piping for some Hard boost and Silicone, that clear stuff looks like washer fluid or fishtank nylon hose which I think would get more flexible with heat where as silicon wouldnt be effected by heat.

:?


----------



## nutts

Nylon :wink:

Rhod, do you want to tag on to this GB for 4m of Nylon tubing?


----------



## Rhod_TT

Yes please Nutts. It's the hosing that came with the gauge hence why I asked Wak via e-mail where to get some proper stuff from. But yes 4m of proper hose would be perfect.

But maybe we should get some short lenghts of that silicone stuff too (so 4m Nylon and 10cm of Silicone.

What about the plastic T piece chaps (Wak) - should we change that too??

Regards

Rhod


----------



## Wak

T-piece...only because your white one looks nasty  and the steel ones look better but that t-piece will do the job.

you also need to source some better jubilees, UK225 put me on to some ABA brand which are very good but I dont know where.

You shoudl get some silicone as the hard boost tube is only for the main route, at either end you will need the silicone to make the final connections from the boost tube.


----------



## nutts

We get about 1.5m to 2m of silicone tubing with the gauge, so that fine. The gauge suppliers said that if we find we need somemore then we can have some foc.

Wak, if you remember where the jubilees are from let us know and also how many and we'll see whether we can get a job lot, cost prohibitive of course


----------



## wiz

Can you stick me down for 4m of the hard boost tubing please, interested in the jubilee's if you can get them too.

cheers

ian


----------



## wiz

Are you looking at the metal T pieces nutts? the stealth gauges comes with the plastic one as pictured above.

Ian


----------



## wallworkf1

Fantastic! was just looking into getting a boost guage and this looks perfect!, so put me down as a definate!!

Stealth Guage + Airvent Adapter + Hard boost tubing

Nice one!! This will look fantastic next to my TFT Screen comming out of the other middle vent , which i will post pictures of shortly... more importantly i'll be able see if i have any boost leaks and what it's running like before AMD chip it 

PM me and Let me know how you want payment + how much + when...  cheers


----------



## nutts

wiz said:


> Are you looking at the metal T pieces nutts? the stealth gauges comes with the plastic one as pictured above.
> 
> Ian


If we can find a good price then yes


----------



## wiz

from thinkauto.com (Wak's link) it looks like the 3/16 (4mm) steel T pieces with push on fittings are 2.58 + vat - part code MTS14-3

maybe you could get cheaper if you purchase with the hosing?

ian


----------



## nutts

wiz said:


> from thinkauto.com (Wak's link) it looks like the 3/16 (4mm) steel T pieces with push on fittings are 2.58 + vat - part code MTS14-3
> 
> maybe you could get cheaper if you purchase with the hosing?
> 
> ian


I will ask the question


----------



## wallworkf1

If you manage to get the metal T-piece then add that to my order too 

Cheers


----------



## Gaz79

Would you be able to put me down for the boost gauge , ring , tubing and steel tee piece if we can get them.

Cheers


----------



## nutts

4 more to go to get 15% discount!!


----------



## Love_iTT

Mark, could you put me down for:

One boost gauge
One Oil temp gauge
Two adaptor rings
4M tubing
Metal 'T' piece (if available)

Cheers,

Graham


----------



## nutts

nutts said:


> 4 more to go to get 15% discount!!


2 more to go to get the 15% discount!!!


----------



## Nobber

I'll take a gauge. I'm a friend of Jay Gemson's and was at your Poole Quay meet and Castle Coombe track day recently. Passanger of course.

Where do I send the money?

Cheers

Paul aka Nobber


----------



## nutts

Nobber said:


> I'll take a gauge. I'm a friend of Jay Gemson's and was at your Poole Quay meet and Castle Coombe track day recently. Passanger of course.
> 
> Where do I send the money?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul aka Nobber


I'll let everyone know where do send the money, etc as soon as we get the required numbers!

Presuming, you also want the tubing, adapter, T piece, etc?


----------



## nutts

nutts said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4 more to go to get 15% discount!!
> 
> 
> 
> 2 more to go to get the 15% discount!!!
Click to expand...

We have had 1 drop out, so we still need 2 more!!

Come one people... You KNOW you want a boost gauge!!


----------



## percy

better still ...you want an oil temp to go with the boost one ya getting


----------



## Rhod_TT

What about an Oil Pressure guage - is that not useful too? Surely Oil temp is only useful to tell you when the oil is warm so only for the first 10min or so. Just thinking really. I don't need another gauge :?


----------



## JayGemson

nutts said:


> I'll let everyone know where do send the money, etc as soon as we get the required numbers!
> 
> Presuming, you also want the tubing, adapter, T piece, etc?


Sorry yes I will require those bits too. Cheers.


----------



## DrSteve

This looks good. Put me down for...

Stealth Boost Gauge
Adapter
4m tubing
Steel T-piece
jubilees

Thanks Nutts


----------



## nutts

JayGemson said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let everyone know where do send the money, etc as soon as we get the required numbers!
> 
> Presuming, you also want the tubing, adapter, T piece, etc?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry yes I will require those bits too. Cheers.
Click to expand...

Presuming this is "Nobber" :roll:


----------



## nutts

1 left for 15% off


----------



## L7

Ummm i think i could do with a stealth oil pressure gauge to go with the boost one, plus all the relevant bits and pieces


----------



## nutts

L7 said:


> Ummm i think i could do with a stealth oil pressure gauge to go with the boost one, plus all the relevant bits and pieces


Good man 

I'll make the arrangments on Monday and then over the next few days let everyone know how and where to pay


----------



## DrSteve

Just had a thought. Better put me down for 2 adapter rings just in case. One gauge might make things look asymmetrical. :wink:


----------



## Nobber

nutts said:


> JayGemson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let everyone know where do send the money, etc as soon as we get the required numbers!
> 
> Presuming, you also want the tubing, adapter, T piece, etc?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry yes I will require those bits too. Cheers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Presuming this is "Nobber" :roll:
Click to expand...

Sorry yes, Jay left himself logged into my PC and I didn't even check it when I posted!!! Damn house mates!!!



Sorry!


----------



## hemTT

hi is the group but still going for the bosst gauge and bits if so put me down mate


----------



## percy

mark....im going to have to pull out      
just had to purchase tickets for the Inter Milan vs AC Milan game and tickets for the home and away legs of the Liverpool v juventus game....its cost me about Â£800 with the flights an' all.

Really really sorry for the messing about.


----------



## WAZ-TT

I am also interested in the boost gauge ring and tubing with all necessaary clips and stuff for installation.

Can you put me down for one of these also!!

When/who do we pay??

Regards,
Waz-TT


----------



## nutts

I've ordered the adapter rings.
Tubing will be ordered the next working day I'm home. Prob Tuesday.
The gauges will be to order direct, as they will deliver direct for the same price.
T pieces and jubilees, etc tbc shortly.


----------



## wallworkf1

could I have the steel T piece + jubilees too please


----------



## AndrewS

nutts said:


> The gauges will be to order direct, as they will deliver direct for the same price.
> quote]
> 
> Do we all contact hte boost gauge suppliers directly and specify the group buy? Did we get 15 orders?


----------



## nutts

AndrewS said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> The gauges will be to order direct, as they will deliver direct for the same price.
> quote]
> 
> Do we all contact hte boost gauge suppliers directly and specify the group buy? Did we get 15 orders?
Click to expand...

I'll post up the details later today. But yes contact the Gauge supplier direct. We did get 15 orders. 

The adapter rings have been ordered. They will come to me. I will order the tubing and T piece (and the jubilees if I can find the supplier) and then I will despatch these to each person once they've paid me. Details on that will be posted later.

Can everyone email me on [email protected] with the delivery address and name (and forumid) and also a confirmation on whether they want to spend the extra couple of quid on hard boost tubing, T piece (and jubilees if i can get them).


----------



## MikeyB

Just so you know, the tubing and t-pieces all come supplied with the gauges.

Here's what they look like when installed. Click here

One thing to note is I tried to use silicon, but this didn't work. I had to use a small amount of super glue instead.


----------



## nutts

You do get everything you need, but Wak believes that the boost tubing is best off as hard and if it's good enough for Wak, it's good enough for me  So I'll still be ordering the hard boost tubing!!


----------



## jasonyuk1

Am I too late for a boost gauge, and all the relavent bits

Jas


----------



## nutts

Not a problem  . Send me an email with what you want, your name, address, forumid.

[email protected]


----------



## MikeyB

nutts said:


> You do get everything you need, but Wak believes that the boost tubing is best off as hard and if it's good enough for Wak, it's good enough for me  So I'll still be ordering the hard boost tubing!!


TBH, I used the hard boost piping too. The one that is supplied is a little too soft for my liking.

Still need decent instructions for this oil pressure gauge though. :?


----------



## Boba FeTT

Is this buy over  ?


----------



## nutts

Boba FeTT said:


> Is this buy over  ?


Not quite :wink: Let me know what bits you need, address, name forumid, etc and send to [email protected].

PS Can you mod your sig pic and reduce it in size.


----------



## nutts

Can everyone conform on email their name, address, forumid and how many gauges they want, adapters they want, hose? jubilees? steel T piece? and email to [email protected]

If BobaFett orders 1 gauge, we only need 1 more for 20% off!!


----------



## L7

I cant fit any more in


----------



## nutts

Adapter rings are ordered. I ordered 20 in total, just in case :wink:


----------



## Gaz79

could you put me down for the oil pressure gauge, stealth ring, tubing and also another tee piece.


----------



## Boba FeTT

nutts said:


> If BobaFett orders 1 gauge, we only need 1 more for 20% off!!


Im in!

Would like the Stealth Boost Gauge and Stealth Oil Temperature gauge and all nessasry tubing and wiring etc. However does the front grill on the bumper need to come off? Only asking as I have a different all in one bumper and would require the whole removal of front bumper?


----------



## AndrewS

nutts said:


> 10-14 gauges ordered: 15 % discount (Â£42.5 each)
> 15-19 gauges ordered: 20% discount (Â£40 each)
> 20-29 gauges ordered: 25% discount (Â£37.5 each)


How many gauges are we on now. Do we qualify for the 20% discount yet?


----------



## Wak

MikeyB said:
 

> Still need decent instructions for this oil pressure gauge though. :?


Mikey,

Could you IM me some details of what was supplied with your Oil Pressure guage in terms of a sender? maybe post a picture.

If you can find the Oil filter and look at the housing that it screws into....

It should have a small sender in the side of it which should be the oem oil pressure sender.

Your after market one will either have a single terminal sender, or a dual terminal sender.

If its VDO and dual terminal it may be too bulky to fit on the oem location but then they are designed to do the oem stuff as well as a guage. so if it fits you can install it as an oem replacement.

If its a single terminal sender then you will need a remote location for the additional sender.

This device may help you, its available from 
http://www.autosystems.ie/catalog/produ ... ts_id=1081

I dont know if its correct, but meant to be designed for vag cars....










If it is a vdo sender....
if it is a single terminal....
if it will fit in the oem location....
Then you may be able to get a dual terminal sender from these people by giving them the part number for yours and getting the equivilent dual terminal sender to replace your oem sender....
http://www.furneauxriddall.com/shop/aca ... nders.html

This is what I would prefer to aim for than use the remote location kit.


----------



## MikeyB

Cheers Wak, I think its a single terminal sender, but will try to take some photos and get them up here tomorrow.

Where is the oil filter located so I can take a look?


----------



## nutts

AndrewS said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 10-14 gauges ordered: 15 % discount (Â£42.5 each)
> 15-19 gauges ordered: 20% discount (Â£40 each)
> 20-29 gauges ordered: 25% discount (Â£37.5 each)
> 
> 
> 
> How many gauges are we on now. Do we qualify for the 20% discount yet?
Click to expand...

I believe so... Just waiting for email confirmation from everyone on the list. :?


----------



## Wak

MikeyB said:


> Where is the oil filter located so I can take a look?


It sits below the dipstick area at the front of the engine, remove the cover around the dipstick , 2 screws to get a better look.

you can see the sender (16) here:-


----------



## Gaz79

what is easier to fit the temp gauage or the oil pressure gauge.


----------



## Rhod_TT

I did ask in another thread but why an oil pressure guage? What does it tell you?


----------



## Wak

Both are as difficult as each other, both will need an additional sender to be installed somewhere.

IMO.... if you notice 22 in the above diagram, is the water cooling jacket for the oil.

I can live with water temp on the CC as its fairly tied to the oil temps because of this jacket.

Oil pressure could peak to around 7 bar when cold, 1.3 bar when idling and around 4-5bar above 2500 revs.

That kind of information and expectation is useful to know if you want to keep an eye on the state of your oil pump. IMO Oil Pressure is more important and also has the benefit of being a more active gauge on your dash.


----------



## L7

Rhod_TT said:


> I did ask in another thread but why an oil pressure guage? What does it tell you?


It tells you the pressure of the oil


----------



## nutts

I want to close this group buy... :roll: Can the following people email me confirmation of their requirements please and include their name, address, forumid. My email is [email protected] 

LOZ180
Nobber
AndrewS
WAZ-TT

When I've got all the details, I will let everyone know what their costs will be, etc


----------



## Wak

Wak said:


> MikeyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the oil filter located so I can take a look?
> 
> 
> 
> It sits below the dipstick area at the front of the engine, remove the cover around the dipstick , 2 screws to get a better look.
> 
> you can see the sender (16) here:-
Click to expand...

by the way item 10 is an m10x1 threaded blanking plug, this may be useful for any oil temp or oil pressure senders.


----------



## L7

nutts said:


> I want to close this group buy... :roll: Can the following people email me confirmation of their requirements please and include their name, address, forumid. My email is [email protected]
> 
> LOZ180
> Nobber
> AndrewS
> WAZ-TT
> 
> When I've got all the details, I will let everyone know what their costs will be, etc


Come on fella's i can't afford to buy another 4 gauges just to get the price down


----------



## nutts

So who's been ringing the gauge supplier already :roll: 

For all those that haven't rung yet... the number is 0870 757 1641 and speak to John. Quote TT Gauge deal and the price is Â£37.5 for each gauge. 

The hard boost tubing, adapter rings, jubilees and T piece will be despatched from my house when they arrive


----------



## L7

Not me


----------



## nutts

Everything has now been ordered. Once they are delivered to me, I can then forward onwards.

I'll be in touch with each of you regarding the price to pay for the adapter ring, jubilees, hard tubing & steel T piece.

To give you an idea though, the cost of 1 gauge, 1 adapter ring, 4m hard boost tubing, 7 jubilees & 1 steel T piece is Â£62 + packaging and postage. I can't work out packaging and postage until I receive all the extra bits and figure out how big and how much they weigh. 

I'll be back in touch later this week.


----------



## L7

I have ordered and paid for both of my gauges so just let me know when you want paying for the extra bits Mark.

Thanks for organising this group buy too Mark and MikeyB [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## hemTT

Id like to say well done and a big Thank You. The group buy is well organised, and constant updates on progress are excellent.

Well done and Thanks Nutts, and anyone else involved that i dont know of.


----------



## Love_iTT

I spoke to John and I ordered and paid for my two guages today - Boost and Oil pressure. Thanks again for organising this, can't wait to get them fitted now 

I was supposed to be having a 'Gap year' this year on all things TT but I just couldn't resist this group buy - please stop it :roll: :wink:

Graham


----------



## nutts

For all those that haven't ordered their gauges yet... you can now do so on-line, using the discount code "52bd24" 

http://www.speedrepublic.com/auditt

If there is anything else on the website that you believe may be of interest "groupbuy" wise then just let me know and I'll see what I can do


----------



## jasonyuk1

Just did mine. Still tempted to get an oil pressure at this price :? :? :?


----------



## nutts

jasonyuk1 said:


> Just did mine. Still tempted to get an oil pressure at this price :? :? :?


If you do, then let me know DAMN quick so I can get you another adapter ring (unless you requested 2 rings :wink: )!


----------



## jasonyuk1

Nutts

No I think I will stick with one at the moment, unsure of the benefits and difficulty with the oil, last thing I want to do is cause an oil leak (knowing my luck) and crap the engine.


----------



## DrSteve

Guess what arrived today?!?


----------



## hemTT

hey well done mate, im dying to get mine in.

Just curious, what route people will be taking for the tubing and wiring from engine bay to cockpit.

I took one of my center vents out today just to take a peep, i presume you can just feed the wire and tubing through and to the footwell area?

thanks


----------



## Love_iTT

I got my two guages today too 

What I need now is for someone to post step-by-step instructions on how to install the oil pressure guage. I know roughly how to do the mechanics but its the electrics which leave me cold - help!

Graham


----------



## L7

Got mine this morning also, i will be getting mine fitted as i'm too fussy on finish to risk a crap job


----------



## Nobber

Mark,

I sent you all my info mate, so do I just go to the website and order my the parts??

Cheers

Paul


----------



## hemTT

just been looking at the steve schwing site for the instruction regarding fitting the adaper in the vent.

if anyone has done this, did they discard the part at the rear of the vent that you have to intially pry of, or once the adapter ring is fitted you then reconnect this part.

also how does the gauge fit to the adapter ring.

any guidance on the adapter ring fitting would be helpful.

thankx folks


----------



## Love_iTT

L7 said:


> Got mine this morning also, i will be getting mine fitted as i'm too fussy on finish to risk a crap job


I'm kind of with you on that, I think I'll fit the gauges but get a pro to wire them in for me.

Graham


----------



## UK225

HemTT I did this last week with some other gauges, the rear of the vent is not used in the install but dont discard as its a reversible mod.

I used flowable high temp silicon glue to secure the adaptor ring in the vent, I wouldnt use the bathroom/kitchen type sealent for this.

Some pics up on Waks Web here

http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/uk225gauges/uk225gauges.htm

Feel free to ask any questions


----------



## hemTT

just clarify my understanding.

remove vent
pry apart rear plastic part and do not use in installation
separate aliminuim ring from casing,
glue the Schwing adapter in the black casing
then glue the black casing to the aliminuim ring.
job done

P.S . Does the alumnium ring rotate once fitted or is it secured in place.


----------



## UK225

Remove Vent

Pry apart the plastic casing the alloy surround is fixed to from the body of the vent taking care not to damage.

Position adaptor ring loosely in plastic casing & glue alloy surround back on.

When the alloy surround has dried & is sercure you can then glue adaptor ring in place.

The alloy ring will no longer rotate, well it will but the gauge will rotate with it 

P.S
Although not difficult there is scope of messing this mod up or not getting perfect results if rushed or careless so take your time & be carefull not damage anything.


----------



## hemTT

thanx UK225

one last thing, how do you then secure the gauge to the vent.

do you get a clamp with the gauges?

thanks for your help


----------



## UK225

No probs m8.

My gauges are threaded body on the rear & have a collar that screws on to sercure. I am not sure what type you have with these gauges there are a few different methods out there.

Your gauges should come with all you need for fitting in respect to the gauge mount itself.


----------



## Love_iTT

The gauges have 'U' shape clamps at the back which I guess will tighten down on to the adaptor ring.

Graham


----------



## wallworkf1

Got mine today too, looks fantastic!  Just got to wait for the other bits from NuTTs before i put it in :-D

Great GB BTW!! Cheers


----------



## nutts

Just waiting for the adapter rings  EVERYTHING else arrived today, so with a bit of luck shall be posting them next week 

Desperate to get mine done now


----------



## jasonyuk1

Mine came but i was not in, so will pick up in the morning. good service


----------



## hemTT

hi guys just looking at the wiring.

Black - Earth
Red - IG Live
Orannge - Lumination Live

Interesting to know where the rest of you are going to wire it up

i presume that most of you will be wiring the gauge as shown in these instructions i.e. using the white box in the corner firewall under the wiper panel:

http://www.awe-tuning.com/media/pdf/TT_Vent_Gauge.pdf

My Question is that can you connect or join both the RED and ORANGE wires together and then connect them to terminal 75X.

Thankx


----------



## AndrewS

hemTT said:


> My Question is that can you connect or join both the RED and ORANGE wires together and then connect them to terminal 75X.


That's just what I was wondering since my instruments are always lit up.


----------



## hemTT

how do you mean Andrew that your instruments are always lit up. when the ignition is OFF?


----------



## AndrewS

hemTT said:


> how do you mean Andrew that your instruments are always lit up. when the ignition is OFF?


No, they are lit up regardless of whether or not the lights are on.


----------



## clived

UK225 said:


> Feel free to ask any questions


Morgan is that a _narrowband_ A/F ratio meter?  My only reason for ordering a pod ring was to get the AEM meter fitted - decided against that in the end did you?


----------



## Wak

clived said:


> UK225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to ask any questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morgan is that a _narrowband_ A/F ratio meter?  My only reason for ordering a pod ring was to get the AEM meter fitted - decided against that in the end did you?
Click to expand...

Side line.... I'm waiting for Oil Pressure gauges being developed by Dynotune to go with my other ones.... they should be nearly ready as well. And in BAR is expected as well as PSI options.


----------



## UK225

Without saying to much Clive... think back to the New years London cruise :wink:

Yes its narrowband, reasons for fitting ... cost & also my little black box should all be working soon which will give me wideband A/F of O2 sensor 1, since I have been playing with fueling & MAF mods I needed to know whether I am leaning out without having the laptop with me all the time 

I also wanted to stick to one line of gauges as opposed to having different ones hence no AEM gauge even though it is the best looking AF meter I have seen to date.. next install oil pressure & fuel pressure


----------



## nutts

Emails/IM's sent requesting payment...  Have spent about Â£500 on the extra bits... so could do with getting some cash back in


----------



## clived

UK225 said:


> Without saying to much Clive... think back to the New years London cruise :wink:


Ahhh.... yes - all clear now


----------



## Gaz79

Mark just sent you payment buy paypal.

Thanks alot


----------



## nutts

Only had 4 pay :?

Hope some more pay otherwise I'm going to have spent the best part of Â£500 on clips and hose, etc and my TT will have more gauges on than a Saxo


----------



## Love_iTT

Mark - payment in the post today (Monday) first class so you should recieve it Tuesday.

Graham


----------



## nutts

Routed the hard boost tubing from the FPR to the vent... took a couple of hours... just need to convert the vent and find a source for ignition. Will probably not use the "dimming" connection.

I have taken photos and will post them up when done


----------



## hemTT

hey mark, did you use the grommit next to the pollen filter, how hard was it routing it to the center vent, or was it straight foward.

p.s does the hard boost tubing bend or is it quite rigid, as i imagine routing it to the center vent will encounter a few bends on the way.



nutts said:


> Routed the hard boost tubing from the FPR to the vent... took a couple of hours... just need to convert the vent and find a source for ignition. Will probably not use the "dimming" connection.
> 
> I have taken photos and will post them up when done


----------



## nutts

I'll see if i can get stage one of the photos up today, but yes the hard boost tubing does bend... I used a hair drier to bend it gently and then dunked it in a cup of cold water to force the shape change.

I previously used the grommit next to the pollen filter for my Amp cable and the tubing went straight down.

The kick panel is removed and then run the tubing under the bottom of the dash. Remove BOTH centre vents... (easier to see). Push the tubing up (better with pics) and away you go. 

I routed the tubing around the battery, heating the corners so it went round nicely.


----------



## hemTT

I would have never thought of anything like that i.e. to heat it up for bends.

look foward to seeing your completed installation.

hope it goes well.


----------



## wallworkf1

Should have recieved payment from me too  , any chance i'll get the bits for the weekend? i've already got the glovebox out for another project, which will probably go in at the weekend, so i'll be able to do the guage at the same time :-D

CHeers

Matt


----------



## nutts

It might get there for the weekend...


----------



## wallworkf1

nice one [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## nutts

nutts said:


> Only had 4 pay :?
> 
> Hope some more pay otherwise I'm going to have spent the best part of Â£500 on clips and hose, etc and my TT will have more gauges on than a Saxo


Thanks to all those that have paid  For the other 11 that haven't! *GET OFF YOU ARSES AND BLOODY PAY ME*, please :roll:

Let's not make it into a joke... :?

I paid out over Â£500 getting the extra "quality" bits and pieces together :x


----------



## Love_iTT

Mark, why not just put up the complete list of people who have entered into this GB and alongside each name put if they have paid or not - name and shame may help :roll:

Graham


----------



## nutts

Good point Graham. If I can get access to the list, I'll post it up later 

btw yours and Rhod cheques arrived this am


----------



## Nobber

Got my gauge today. Looks awesome. Just waiting on a replacement A pillar with pod and it'll be fitted.

Cheers Mark for sorting out a wicked group buy.

Cheers

Nobber


----------



## nutts

You checked Paypal and those still to pay are below

Nobber
Loz180
AndrewS
BobaFett
MikeyB
WAZ-TT

It equates to about Â£200 :?


----------



## Nobber

What exactly do I have to Pay Mark? I payed Speed Repubic for the gauge.

Ahhh - Just spotted about the adapter ring etc bit I said yes to in all the Jay being logged in confusion bits!

Errr ok, not sure they will fit my Seat Leon Cupra R, but what do I owe you mate? I'll let Jay have them!


----------



## nutts

You didn't say yes on the email to the adapter ring, but if you want one I have a spare :wink: 

You have an IM 



Nobber said:


> What exactly do I have to Pay Mark? I payed Speed Repubic for the gauge.
> 
> Ahhh - Just spotted about the adapter ring etc bit I said yes to in all the Jay being logged in confusion bits!
> 
> Errr ok, not sure they will fit my Seat Leon Cupra R, but what do I owe you mate? I'll let Jay have them!


----------



## UK225

I would be interested in taking the spare adaptor ring Mark if you like ?


----------



## nutts

UK225 said:


> I would be interested in taking the spare adaptor ring Mark if you like ?


Not quite sure "how spare" it is  Gut feel is that it is 60% likely to be spare. Will let you know over the weekend when I'm home and have the TT in front of me again!


----------



## nutts

Come on guys :? I've sent emails and IM's... surely you can't say you haven't seen them 

These are still to pay.

Loz180 
AndrewS 
BobaFett (cheque in post)
WAZ-TT


----------



## jasonyuk1

Help :? :?

Looking at the wire diagram in the AWE this is for a normal gauge but we need ig as well, where do I get this from. Looking at step 17 I have got illumination with lights on but which is IG.

Black - Earth 
Red - IG Live 
Orannge - Lumination Live termainal X75

Pants

Also my adaptor ring does not fit snug inside the alu part of the vent but is about 1cm set back inside, is this correct?

Jas


----------



## jasonyuk1

Ah its ok, this appears to be ok, but unsure of the orange cable


----------



## Love_iTT

My adapter plate and other bits came today, really well thought out even down to cable ties, well done and thanks for sorting out this great group buy. All I've got to do now is fit them 

Graham


----------



## L7

I have made the gauges up just going to get them "plumbed" in by a professional.

oh yeah they look great, i've already got them in the car even though they are not working


----------



## jasonyuk1

Had some issues with the installation

1) Could not use the metal T- piece a) the gauge rattles and the needle fluctuates b) the small clips are too big and will not clamp down onto the pipe

2) The hard pipe is great except that it wont fit onto either T-piece, even with a hot air gun to soften the plastic, so had to use some of the silicone tube to act as a reducer, and to connect the t piece into the pressure regulator.

3) The clips are ok if used with the supplied plastic t piece but were too small for the original rubber tube (had to bend a bit) and too big for the metal T-piece of the inlet for the pressure regulator.

4) The gauge itself, it is very difficult to see the red needle in daylight, I have wired the red wire to X75 and the black to ground. I may consider sending this unit back as its not very bright (yes a bit dim). Is this similar with anyone else

On the boost reading side for a 225 un mod I get 0.7 normal 1.0 peak with -0.8 idle I think this is a little low or is this ok?


----------



## nutts

I had no problem with the T piece 

You need to use the silcone as a sleeve and then the clips work. Providing you use short pieces everything is fine 

I followed Waks instructions to the letter


----------



## nutts

When I finally get home this evening  , I will post up the pics of the install.


----------



## L7

whats anyone else used for fixing the various vent bits back together, as i fixed mine together and fitted the gauges in them but they fell apart in the heat today :lol: :lol: that'll teach me to use a glue gun 

anyhow i have just redone them with clear silicone and i'm awaiting the results :roll:


----------



## jasonyuk1

I used silicone first but did not hold, possibly too eager to fit. I used 4 very small amounts of araldite for the ring, can be cut out later if required to change back.

Silicone for the tubes.


----------



## Love_iTT

I used Araldite as well after trying silicon. Although the silicon held I just didn't think that it was man enough for the job. They seem to be holdong OK.

Has anyone managed to connect the electrics up yet?

If so, where did you connect the Orange and red cables to?

Graham


----------



## nutts

Connected and woooohooooooo

I ran an ignition power from the fuse box for the Amp and HU a while back so I tapped into that cable.

I will post some pics of the install tonight, now I'm home. 

Some tips (hard learnings)...

On some of the tubing connections, the clips (we have the smallest available :?) are ever so slightly too large  BUT... if you compress the the clip with a pair of pliers, they work just fine 

Wak has suggested not cutting the OE FPR tube, but it is easier to leave it in place and cut the tube leaving 1 cm sticking off, to slide the black hard boost tubing into. This way, you use the OE clip and don't have to worry about a loose clip...

The kit was put together with the intention of using the silicon tubing and sliding the black boost tubing inside and clamping a clip over the silicon tube down onto the black hard boost tubing.


----------



## nutts

Not had a chance to sort thru them or title them, etc, but hopeully they will show someone something that may be of interest :?

http://uk.msnusers.com/nutts/shoebox.msnw?albumlist=2


----------



## jasonyuk1

I left the rubber hoze but used another part of the silicone tube from the T to the pressure regulator, short as it could be.

The Red wire goes to X75 and black to ground, all found behind fuse box so need to take off all the knee bolste pannel. I have not connected the orange as the display is so dim in the day Im considering sending it back as its next to useless.

You also need to take off the pasanger bolster to feed the pipe though the bulk head as well.


----------



## Nobber

All fitted and all works really well. Gave up trying to use the Metal T piece and hard tubing and just used cable ties for everything as none of them are seen!

The black plastic tubing is interesting. Didn't think to use the rubber hose as sleeving, but it's all in now and works/looks excellent.

Daytime visability isn't great but looks awesome at night. Am thinking of making up some sort of little cowling/eyebrow for it to help reflect the light back towards me instead of out the windscreen. Will post a pic later.

Thanks, excellent stuff.

Nobber.


----------



## nutts

If I'd had time I would have included fitting instructions... but I didn't have time. Got home last night and now off again :?

The reason we didn't use the silicone tubing, is because it is too easy to kink :?

So following Wak's advice I used the silicone tubing as a sleeve leaving minimal gaps between each connection. I left no more than 1-2 mm of silcone tubing, thus minimising the risk of a kink.

If somewhat responsible, for putting all this kit together and waiting for the bits just like you and then you not using some of it :?

Couldn't you just have posted and said "I can't get the black tubing on the T piece"? or "one of the clips is too small"?


----------



## L7

What anyone done regards blocking the vents off? as i don't know whether to totally block them off or not :?


----------



## Love_iTT

I've pushed some foam down the tube, I've never had really hot air coming from those vents anyway so for me it should be OK.

Graham


----------



## Nobber

Well the idea was for Jay to use the Black hose Mark and I just use the standard stuff. We fitted it Friday night and ran the tubing too close to the engine which melted it and made it squish!!

So Sunday evening after getting back from Donnington we re-routed some more silicone hose I had and it works fine.

Sorry to upset you Mark but the black hose you sent just wasn't gonna work when we'd been up since 5:30am and were shattered. So I just made doo with what I had! I appreciate all the effort you have gone through to get all these things together.


----------



## L7

Do you think it would affect the gauges if i left them open though? as there are slot's in the adapter ring's to let air out :?


----------



## UK225

L7 if you wanted to block the vent off that would be fine but the whole idea of the slots is as you think to allow air flow through & it will be totally fine like this also.

Some tips for others....

Araldite is fine for use as the adhesive for vent assembly being an epoxy but would be harder to reverse, the correct type silicone glue is also ok & will produce a bond that is of sufficient strength, can cope with heat, & also absorb any road vibrations that could cause something like say superglue to fail.

If putting a link piece of the silicone hose on the FPR to avoid cutting the OE hose, dont make it too short having only a couple of mm play will stress the silicon & it may split, the OE hose is stronger & could maybe cope with this but not advisable.

I found this out the hard way with it failing on the road I was lucky having my laptop with vag com with me to clear the DTC & get me out of limp mode I was also carrying spare hose so it was a roadside fix.

I now have have a piece about 2" & has been for fine for a long long time.
The silicone hose will not kink if carefully routed I have loads of this stuff in my engine bay.

I can post some pics if you like of how IMHO the FPR connections should look.

The ABA clips be carefull where the thread that passes through is pointing you dont want to it touching or rubbing your injector loom again more likely if only a short peice of hose is used on the FPR, I shortened the bolt part with a dremel.

I have used hard boost tube, silicone hose, ABA clips & the steel T piece with good effect & personally think these items Mark has supplied could not be bettered.


----------



## Love_iTT

Excellent info Morgan, if you could post your pics then that would be helpfull.

Graham


----------



## L7

good i won't be blocking mine then, the pic's would be helpful


----------



## nutts

This is the way I connected the T piece


----------



## jasonyuk1

If somewhat responsible, for putting all this kit together and waiting for the bits just like you and then you not using some of it :?

Couldn't you just have posted and said "I can't get the black tubing on the T piece"? or "one of the clips is too small"?

    [/quote]

Nutts, Appreciated the hard work you did, donâ€™t mind using other bits, (I will use them on other things)

The hard pipe was perfect especially to get through the bulk head, did not need to remove windscreen wipers, but just used the flap in the passenger side and fed down the wiring loom case, would have been impossible with the silicone, just as the tight angle behind the gauge would have caused problems with the silicone.

Like you I worked out that the silicone tube would act as a sleeve for the tube to good effect, but I must of missed the info before, and the clamps will tighten down on the hard plastic, but the metal T does not have the anti vibration bit as the plastic one.

The issue with poor instrument visibility is made worse with the reflection from the rear window in daylight, making near impossible to see the dim red needle, and the angle the dial is at with respect to the prism like glass makes above 1 bar readings naff. I may be sending this back or wait for the white dial version in a few months time :?


----------



## UK225

Right I hope this will be of some help 

Firstly under no circumstances cut your OE vacuum hose to the FPR, if you get a leak somewhere in the boost gauge hose/pipe you need only reconnect the OE hose to the FPR to resume leak free operation albiet without feedback from your gauge. If you cut the OE hose it wont reach the FPR well not without going under strain.

Restrictors are often used in T pieces with analogue boost gauges to stop "buzz" strange how only one person has suffered gauge noise when using the metal T piece :? I didnt look inside my metal T piece to see if there was a restictor as it didnt apply for me having a digital gauge.

There are lots of pics on the vent assembly itself on Waks site here

http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/uk225gauges/uk225gauges.htm

Right some pics... the gauge shown here is not the same as yours & indeed is not even a boost gauge but there is some relevevant info.

The rear of the vent pod you can see where I have applied the silicone to sercure the adaptor ring in place.










Allow yourselves some spare cable/hose at the rear of the gauge in case you ever need to access it for troubleshooting, I slid some sleeving over the cable to stop rattles.










Close up of T piece










T piece positioned away from injector loom on the left ( big conduit with taped cables coming out of top to the fuel rail )










Where my silicone hose joins the hard boost pipe (Some conduit used for protection from the sharpish edges of my P Flow heatshield )










A spare piece of OE type hose joining two hard boost tubes ( this does not really apply to you guys because your not supposed to be cutting the OE pipe :wink: ) & there would be less chance of leaks if the hard boost tube needs to make a tight turn to warm & bend it as Mark did )










Hose routing with engine cover on










Note the T piece itself is nowhere near the injector loom on the left, so cant have any threads of the clips pushed into it when the engine cover is replaced.










Hope this is of some help !


----------



## Wak

nutts said:


> So following Wak's advice I used the silicone tubing as a sleeve leaving minimal gaps between each connection. I left no more than 1-2 mm of silcone tubing, thus minimising the risk of a kink.


hmmm, I think that got lost in translation... I'm sure I said use the silicone tubing to bridge the gaps, not minimise them! 

So what is that clear fishtank hose doing between the T-piece and the hard boost tubing" :lol: thats not silicone! get that outta there straight away! its not good in hot environments. :?

and I'm certain I said dont cut the FPR! :?


----------



## jasonyuk1

You did, that why I did not. The stuff that comes with the kit I assumed is silicone??


----------



## Wak

jasonyuk1 said:


> You did, that why I did not. The stuff that comes with the kit I assumed is silicone??


Plenty of pics on the site...








Although the development to not cut the FPR was after I did mine!

minimise the length but not to the extent of making it difficult for yourself... 

I dont know what came with the kit, but silicone piping should be black or blue or some other colours, I have yet to see any that is clear.

The pic of the short piece on Marks post looks like the nylon/plastic stuff that fish tank hose is used for....... Is that what came with the gauge? :?

The whole point of this is long lengths of boost pipe have the potential flexing nylon hose will not like engine heat, silicone will be fine.. use as much hard boost as possible to reduce the chance of any flexing over the length but allow for some engine movement when making joins.

the Silicone was to bridge gaps, under no circumstances try to melt the h.boost pipe it to fit over the t-piece. I was even scared with Mark making bends with a hairdryer, but if done carefully it shouldnt be a problem.

:?


----------



## jasonyuk1

Wac
I only used the hot air gun for the gauge end, as this was a small stub, and to put a slight 90 deg bend to get it the pipe to run nice behind the dash.

I will contact speed republic in the morning to id the pipe. If not I will go and get some silicone tube.

I think I mistaken the silicone comment as silicone adhesive and not pipe doh, but did do the same as you and used it to connect to pipe stiff pipe, but not as long so may extend the pipe so it goes much further down into the engine.

The flex pipe helps in getting the right angle.


----------



## nutts

The clear tubing is what came with the kit. :?

But even so, I only used it to connect (by overlapping) the hardboost tubing to the gauge and the T piece. So minimal use... prob 1mm to 2mm max.

The reason I decided to cut the FPR tube, is because the bloody 6mm clips are too big :roll: to connect the clear tubing to the FPR. So I recommended leaving the OE clip on (even though I didn't). I took the FPR tube off and then realised that the clip was ever so slightly too big and rather than use a cable tie, I decided to cut the fpr tube and use a clip to secure it to the fpr.

If I had a smaller clip than 6mm (and no-one did one that I could find) then I would have not cut it!

I didn't use large lengths of the clear tube... only enough to connect the hard boost tubing to each end.

Warming the boost tubing is not an issue, providing you don't force the bend... allow it to bend naturally under a heat gun/hairdrier and then cool the bend in cold water.

I just wish I'd known that 1 or 2 of the 6mm clips would be too big :?


----------



## Wak

nutts said:


> I just wish I'd known that 1 or 2 of the 6mm clips would be too big :?


Mark, I was under the impression that you were supplying some silicone tube from Mocal along with the T piece and hard boost.

The Silicone tube typically has a larger outer bore and should have been fine with the aba clips.

I really dont know if that supplied clear stuff is correct or even safe, if anyone has used a longer piece than you have.

I'm sure 1.5-2.0 bar is not high pressure for it, just worried about heat effects on it. :?


----------



## DrSteve

Wak - had a look at the Mocal site. Is it the blue 6.5mm stuff that you suggest using? (SH-M6.5)


----------



## nutts

Wak

This is what they supply with their gauges :? I wouldn't mind having some of the blue stuff... would change my clear stuff straight-away 



Wak said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just wish I'd known that 1 or 2 of the 6mm clips would be too big :?
> 
> 
> 
> Mark, I was under the impression that you were supplying some silicone tube from Mocal along with the T piece and hard boost.
> 
> The Silicone tube typically has a larger outer bore and should have been fine with the aba clips.
> 
> I really dont know if that supplied clear stuff is correct or even safe, if anyone has used a longer piece than you have.
> 
> I'm sure 1.5-2.0 bar is not high pressure for it, just worried about heat effects on it. :?
Click to expand...


----------



## Wak

Its the 3/16 silicone tube they do it in black for certain..


----------



## jasonyuk1

Spoken with Speedrepublic

The supplied pipe is ok to use and they fit to SAABs and have had no issues with heat, we have plastic wire loom as close.

They also suggest not to bother to clamp pipe, but if need use zip ties as it is only 1-2 Bar. He also offered to supply silicone when we set up the group purchase but we went with the hard nylon instead? 6mm-silicone pipe costs Â£2.50 per meter.

The supplied T has a brass reducer to stop excess pressure movements going into the gauge that causes rattling.

I am going to get some silicone pipe to replace the clear plastic pipe and possibly change the rigid nylon near the engine; this also has a very low melting point as well. The 6mm pipe will allow the use of the jub clips.

One note even after araldite I managed to take off the aluminium trim I glued as I was removing the gauge (must not have mixed right prop or properly) and the nylon pipe that had been heated up to go over the gauge stub came off very easily, may be worth sealing with silicone sealant or again using the supplied pipe as a reducer.


----------



## nutts

Jason

I used the clear tubing as a connector pipe for the hard boost tubing onto the gauge.


----------



## jasonyuk1

And this is abs fine according to speed republic, and thats what I have done.


----------



## nutts

nutts said:


> Jason
> 
> I used the clear tubing as a connector pipe for the hard boost tubing onto the gauge.


and this is exactly how I connected the hard boost tubing to everything it needed connecting to


----------



## jasonyuk1

I have just snipped off the bit of hard tube I warmed up to fit on the gauge previously and used the clear tube as you said so should have a firm hold now, and re glued all other bits back on.


----------



## Gaz79

[smiley=help.gif] I was just wondering if anybody has fiited the oil pressure gauge, and how the did it :?:


----------



## Love_iTT

Gaz79 said:


> [smiley=help.gif] I was just wondering if anybody has fiited the oil pressure gauge, and how the did it :?:


I've got it fitted in the dashboard but not plumbed in yet. I had a very quick look at where the oil filter is located and it looks pretty tight in there to get to so I might get someone like AmD to do that bit. :roll:

Graham


----------



## Gaz79

I had a look at it, but not to sure about it. So I thought I would just ask on here maybe i will just get it fitted by some one as well.

Gareth


----------



## hellraiser

I wanted one but how can i get it here in Portugal???

I was interested in a boost gauge with everything needed to put it to work , the adapter ring the tube and so on and so on.....


----------



## nutts

Good job I bought a spare set of everything :roll: I'm away from home, but will be back either later this week or Sunday evening.

If you still want a set of tubing, adapter ring, T piece and clips IM me with your address and I'll let you know how much, etc

Check with the boost gauge supplier though, as you have to buy from them direct for the gauge(s) and they may only ship UK foc.

email them [email protected] or phone on +44 870 750 1428 and check whether they will ship you a gauge under the TTOC group buy


----------



## hellraiser

IÂ´ve sent an email to them!

they said they would ship it ...no problem! 8)

But they forgot to tell me how much for the gauge plus shipping expenses!! :roll:

Sent another mais and now iÂ´m waiting for a reply....


----------



## Wojtek

Hello

From the gaugeshop i ordered 1 boost gauge and 1 oil temp. gauge (the same colour as the TT inside?).
Is this incl. 2 adapter or i have to buy this somewere else?
Is there anything i need more?
Thnx for your help.

sorry for my bad English

gr Mike


----------



## nutts

Wojtek said:


> Hello
> 
> From the gaugeshop i ordered 1 boost gauge and 1 oil temp. gauge (the same colour as the TT inside?).
> Is this incl. 2 adapter or i have to buy this somewere else?
> Is there anything i need more?
> Thnx for your help.
> 
> sorry for my bad English
> 
> gr Mike


Hi Mike

You'll need the adapter ring for each gauge. I bought about 40 of these from Steve Schwing [[email protected]]. The price should be less than Â£15 each. Then you'll need some boost tubing, around 4m, a T piece and some host clips. I haven't any adapter rings left, but I do have hard boost tubing, a metal T piece and some hose clips.

Email me on [email protected] if you want some of these


----------



## jasonyuk1

Going to put up a boost gauge and adaptor ring on ebay but willing to sell at the right price.

I have a few other bits as well
OEM bulb kit
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... %3AIT&rd=1

SOundlinx Audio auxillery input
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... %3AIT&rd=1

Misano red touch up paint
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... %3AIT&rd=1

Only fitted to my TT for 2 months, traded it in so have removed them.


----------



## jasonyuk1

Put on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... %3AIT&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... %3AIT&rd=1

happy bidding


----------



## jasonyuk1

One day to go

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... %3AIT&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... %3AIT&rd=1


----------



## Sim

Well I won the gauge  but not the ring :?


----------



## jasonyuk1

Sim,

Shame you did not bid higher. Im amaized it went that high, looks like I could make a bit if I could get them. I will post ASAP.

Jas


----------



## R6B TT

Sim said:


> Well I won the gauge  but not the ring :?


Sim, Give Dave a call at the TT Shop - he was getting some OEM rings with adapters made up, I don't know if they have perfected them yet but its worth a call and should avoid some fitting hassle


----------



## Sim

Cheers Chaps [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Gaz225

I know this is a few months late but can i still get these parts at the groupe buy price :?:


----------



## nutts

I sold the last bits last week. Sorry :?

The gauge itself should still be available, but sourcing the other bits would have to be done again.

Though I might still have a spare steel T piece.


----------



## Gaz225

Oh well no problems i'll have a look round to see what i can find


----------



## Garyp

Where was the adapter ring sourced from, I can't seem to find one anywhere.


----------



## clived

Garyp said:


> Where was the adapter ring sourced from, I can't seem to find one anywhere.


Steve Schwing.

http://public.fotki.com/ttschwing/gadge ... e_adapter/


----------



## Garyp

Cheers Clived, I've sent off an email to the guy to see what shipping will cost.

Thanks for the link


----------



## Gaz225

I've managed to get a stealth boost gauge off ebay for Â£30, and i've ordered the adapter ring from Steve.

But i'm looking on the web site Wak suggested(www.thinkauto.com)but i can't find the boost pipe and the silicon pipe that was used, does anyone know the part numbers for the pipe that you used :?:


----------

